# The Proper Way To Photograph A Hole



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 17, 2019)

Not like @zombiesniper, who let's birds photobomb his nice shots of holes...
New lifer


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 17, 2019)

Funny, when I read the title I somehow placed a comma after the word "photograph".


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 17, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Funny, when I read the title I somehow placed a comma after the word "photograph".



Now_ that's_ funny!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2019)

I managed to insert a hyphen into the title as well.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 17, 2019)

Punctuation makes all the difference


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 17, 2019)

Nice hole...............


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 17, 2019)

I will admit to taking pictures of holes like this in hope that when I get home and enlarge the view - there will be an owl in there I couldn't see in person...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 17, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> I will admit to taking pictures of holes like this in hope that when I get home and enlarge the view - there will be an owl in there I couldn't see in person...



That was my " whole " reason for taking it in the first place to be honest


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks for the laugh Dean. I'm also guilty of taking pictures of holes in hopes of seeing something later that these old eyes miss. Did it just today, in fact. The word play makes it even funnier. 

Last summer I thought I had found a hole with an owl in it. Got all excited.....moved around quietly to get a clear shot....Looked like it had ears and everything. Just where a branch had broken off. Felt really stupid. Lol. Might still have it.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2019)

Great title for a TPF post!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 17, 2019)

That's one fine hole picture.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 18, 2019)

Poor _Sycamore_ tree.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 18, 2019)

RowdyRay said:


> Thanks for the laugh Dean. I'm also guilty of taking pictures of holes in hopes of seeing something later that these old eyes miss. Did it just today, in fact. The word play makes it even funnier.
> 
> Last summer I thought I had found a hole with an owl in it. Got all excited.....moved around quietly to get a clear shot....Looked like it had ears and everything. Just where a branch had broken off. Felt really stupid. Lol. Might still have it.


I use the big lens instead of binoculars all the time, Ray. You aren't alone in mistaking everyday objects for wildlife, lol.


Derrel said:


> Great title for a TPF post!


I am sure some clicked with trepidation


zombiesniper said:


> That's one fine hole picture.


If you need tips, I am available


Ron Evers said:


> Poor _Sycamore_ tree.


There are some_ huge_ sycamores at this location along the Susquehanna River. I love their white color compared with surrounding trees.
 Thanks all for looking and glad to share the laughs.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 18, 2019)

This looks like the Scream painting from Edvard Munch.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 18, 2019)

You're right! I had not noticed that before. Good eye!


----------



## johngpt (Jan 23, 2019)

Actually, I think Georgia O'Keefe would have liked this one Dean...


----------

